
California’s Energy Diet Is Working - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-07-20/california-surpasses-emissions-goals-years-ahead-of-schedule-jjuaia7d
======
masonic
Clickbait title. Energy consumption is, in fact, _up_.

It's actually an _estimated carbon release_ "diet", but even _that_ is a bogus
stat in that it doesn't account for energy _imported_ from other states and
Canada.

